# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  dự ớn máy cnc lai lazer ( bút lửa điện )

## cnclaivung

chào cả nhà...em dự định thí điểm 1 em cnc bút lửa cho nhu cầu nghệ thuật của em...mong cả nhà góp ý
tìm hiểu thấy bộ lazer khá đắt so với trình độ...cũng như tính năng của lazer nằm ngoài nhu cầu. có lẽ sau này tính sau,
máy ht 200x400x100.toàn bộ bước 5 độ chính xác cao ti, vì có mục đính khác
khung sắt dày phay phẳng. các trục thì nhôm tấm
động cơ , 1 con alphatep 66. 2 con step phục hồi còn kêu ken két,,hic,( em thảy vô thùng dầu hơn tháng nay, lấy ra rửa sơ để cho thật lâu , cắm điện test ..ha ha chạy được rồi...
và cuối cùng là cái bộ phận quan trọng của em nó ...bút lửa...liệu có khả thi không các bác, nếu được em ra tay, còn ko thì xếp lại....
thêm đoạn cnhip cho nó trực quan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASDCmDrlI-I

----------


## cnclaivung

không bác nào góp ý thôi xếp lại vậy..hic

----------


## Gamo

Bút lửa là cái giề vậy bác? :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề của bác nằm trong việc tác động lực & nhiệt trên nền gỗ để đốt cháy.
Vấn đề này & vụ khung CNC của cụ nó chẵng liên quan. Cụ đã làm được máy chạy gỗ thì việc chế máy để có thể xách cái bút nhiệt này thì miễn bàn là làm được hay không.

Còn vụ tác động giữa bút nhiệt & phôi.. ở đây chú trọng cả tốc độ & lực nên giải pháp CAD/CAM mới là quan trọng. Mặt khác do hệ thống không có feedback nên cái độ chính xác giữa mặt phôi & mặt máy phải chuẩn thì mới có thể nội suy ra lực chính xác. Đây cũng là vấn đề nan giải vì đa phần máy chế.. (cả máy chị na sản xuất cho ngành gỗ) đều không chú trọng đến việc này.

Còn việc khắc tranh ảnh lên gỗ bằng laser thì hơi khác nhau chút. Do hệ thống điều chỉnh đồng thời được cả tốc & cường độ nên việc điêu khắc dễ dàng được kiểm soát. Mà đa phần là kiểm soát kiểu mật độ điểm cháy. Tức laser làm cháy đen một điểm, muốn đen hơn thì nó làm cháy đen nhiều điểm kế cận.. kiểu ảnh grayscale độ phân giải thấp thôi.

Dựa vào ý tưởng này mà chuyển từ laser thành bút.. thì chắc cũng có khã năng thành công nếu chỉ yêu cầu độ phân giải thấp, làm tranh lớn, họa tiết đơn giản.

Còn xét về hiệu quả thì chưa chắc đã hơn được laser cả về chi phí cũng như chất lượng mang lại. Nếu chỉ khắc tranh trên nền gỗ nhẹ thì dùng laser bán dẫn công suất bé.. (kiểu diod laser), modun thường đã bao gồm giải nhiệt, thấu kính v.v... thì chi phí chắc cũng chỉ tầm <2tr cho laser.

----------

taih2

----------


## CKD

> Bút lửa là cái giề vậy bác? :x :x :x


Cụ lấy cây bút.. xong hơ lửa thì nó thành bút lửa cụ ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ lấy cây bút.. xong hơ lửa thì nó thành bút lửa cụ ạ


Oi. iu quá :x :x :x  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Thế phải hơ xăng hay cồn dzậy? :x :x :x

----------


## taih2

> Vấn đề của bác nằm trong việc tác động lực & nhiệt trên nền gỗ để đốt cháy.
> Vấn đề này & vụ khung CNC của cụ nó chẵng liên quan. Cụ đã làm được máy chạy gỗ thì việc chế máy để có thể xách cái bút nhiệt này thì miễn bàn là làm được hay không.
> 
> Còn vụ tác động giữa bút nhiệt & phôi.. ở đây chú trọng cả tốc độ & lực nên giải pháp CAD/CAM mới là quan trọng. Mặt khác do hệ thống không có feedback nên cái độ chính xác giữa mặt phôi & mặt máy phải chuẩn thì mới có thể nội suy ra lực chính xác. Đây cũng là vấn đề nan giải vì đa phần máy chế.. (cả máy chị na sản xuất cho ngành gỗ) đều không chú trọng đến việc này.
> 
> Còn việc khắc tranh ảnh lên gỗ bằng laser thì hơi khác nhau chút. Do hệ thống điều chỉnh đồng thời được cả tốc & cường độ nên việc điêu khắc dễ dàng được kiểm soát. Mà đa phần là kiểm soát kiểu mật độ điểm cháy. Tức laser làm cháy đen một điểm, muốn đen hơn thì nó làm cháy đen nhiều điểm kế cận.. kiểu ảnh grayscale độ phân giải thấp thôi.
> 
> Dựa vào ý tưởng này mà chuyển từ laser thành bút.. thì chắc cũng có khã năng thành công nếu chỉ yêu cầu độ phân giải thấp, làm tranh lớn, họa tiết đơn giản.
> 
> Còn xét về hiệu quả thì chưa chắc đã hơn được laser cả về chi phí cũng như chất lượng mang lại. Nếu chỉ khắc tranh trên nền gỗ nhẹ thì dùng laser bán dẫn công suất bé.. (kiểu diod laser), modun thường đã bao gồm giải nhiệt, thấu kính v.v... thì chi phí chắc cũng chỉ tầm <2tr cho laser.


Cái diode laser anh nói đó dùng bền không anh ? Em thấy nhiều cao thủ bảo hên sui  :Cool:  Em cũng định lấy 1 con về tập tọe chơi, mà nghe nói cũng ớn.

----------


## Gamo

Chạy 50% công suất trên giấy của nó thôi bác :x :x :x

----------


## cnclaivung

nghe có vẻ bất khả thi hơn lasser, thôi vậy để ngâm cái laser cho nó lành, được việc hơn, tốn ngu phí nhiều hơn, các bác nhỉ. để có thể cắt được mica dày 10li thì nguồn laser nào ổn định và bền hơn các bác

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, chắc phải tối thiểu laser CO2 60W?

Nếu muốn tiết kiệm, giá rẻ & ít phải trả học phí thì chắc chỉ chơi mấy con laser diode 300mW (20K-30K/diode) => hư khỏi tiếc  :Wink: 
Ổn rồi thì chuyển sang 2W (1tr -> 2tr/bộ)? (mấy con này thì chỉ khắc được thôi chứ ko cắt nổi)

----------


## kametoco

nguồn 80w trở lên thì cắt được mica 10mm nhanh hơn bác ah

----------


## cnclaivung

nghe ớn quá thôi em rút nhanh, để não làm việc khác, chứ đeo cái này ko ổn rồi, người nào việc náy hĩ, thank các bác nhiều nhiều :Smile:

----------


## thehiena2

nên từ bỏ dự án vì ko khả thi.
Laze đã có mức tiến bộ hơn nhiều rồi như anh CDK đã nói.
Như thế này nhé:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi9ZDz8-17U
Chuyển sang khắc hình Bác hồ lên chai thủy tinh đi mà bằng laze ấy.

----------


## cnclaivung

đã có rồi bác ạ, đây www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NBB3t8ticw

----------


## thucncvt

Sao bác không chơi trọn bộ 40w như thế này : có 5t

 Thông số kỹ thuật 
-Nguồn laser co2 40w
 + điện áp vào 220v 56-60Hz
 +điện áp ra 5v 1A, 24v 2A , 35kv 25mA
 + chế độ điều khiển  on off , pwm  ,test
-Ống laser 40w  cò thủy tinh 
 +chiều dài 700mm đường kính 55 mm 
 + làm mát bằng nước

----------


## emptyhb

> Sao bác không chơi trọn bộ 40w như thế này : có 5t
> 
>  Thông số kỹ thuật 
> -Nguồn laser co2 40w
>  + điện áp vào 220v 56-60Hz
>  +điện áp ra 5v 1A, 24v 2A , 35kv 25mA
>  + chế độ điều khiển  on off , pwm  ,test
> -Ống laser 40w  cò thủy tinh 
>  +chiều dài 700mm đường kính 55 mm 
>  + làm mát bằng nước


Bác Thực inbox giá trọng bộ 80w nhé!

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Sao bác không chơi trọn bộ 40w như thế này : có 5t
> 
>  Thông số kỹ thuật 
> -Nguồn laser co2 40w
>  + điện áp vào 220v 56-60Hz
>  +điện áp ra 5v 1A, 24v 2A , 35kv 25mA
>  + chế độ điều khiển  on off , pwm  ,test
> -Ống laser 40w  cò thủy tinh 
>  +chiều dài 700mm đường kính 55 mm 
>  + làm mát bằng nước


cắt mica dày được bao nhiêu bác

----------


## cuong

bác thucncvt báo giá giúp nguyên phần điện của máy laze cho em nguồn 40w thôi, em ở sài gòn , bác ở mô?

----------


## thucncvt

Bác *thucongmynghe79*  Bộ Nguồn ống Laser 40w cắt meka 5-6mm 
- *cuong*  Bác hỏi phần điện chung quá ,trả lời bác chung luôn hihih
 +Phần điện 1 máy laser có //điện điều khiển máy  * Loại điều khiển tích hợp trên 1 Bo +usb dog(chỉ lắp thêm công tắc hành trình XY) cho mỏto 57 trở xuống  điều khiên trực tiếp từ máy tính  2t
                                                                        * Loại điều khiển độc lập  ,màn hình +bo (ko có thêm gì)  cho moto 57 trở lên  8t -11t 
      2 loại trên lắp điều khiển cho ống loại nào cũng đc  (40w ok)
                                   // điện (bộ nguồn )cho ống phóng 40w 60w 80w 100w 120w ..vvvv, ,1,5t 3,5t ,5t ,6t ,7t...vvvv
MÌnh ở Thái Bình 
-

----------


## numberred

> Bác *thucongmynghe79*  Bộ Nguồn ống Laser 40w cắt meka 5-6mm 
> - *cuong*  Bác hỏi phần điện chung quá ,trả lời bác chung luôn hihih
>  +Phần điện 1 máy laser có //điện điều khiển máy  * Loại điều khiển tích hợp trên 1 Bo +usb dog(chỉ lắp thêm công tắc hành trình XY) cho mỏto 57 trở xuống  điều khiên trực tiếp từ máy tính  2t
>                                                                         * Loại điều khiển độc lập  ,màn hình +bo (ko có thêm gì)  cho moto 57 trở lên  8t -11t 
>       2 loại trên lắp điều khiển cho ống loại nào cũng đc  (40w ok)
>                                    // điện (bộ nguồn )cho ống phóng 40w 60w 80w 100w 120w ..vvvv, ,1,5t 3,5t ,5t ,6t ,7t...vvvv
> MÌnh ở Thái Bình 
> -


bán em bộ bác thucncvt hi dt em 0982386754 hihihi

----------

